# Estimated brisket cooking time when separating flat and point?



## husker3in4 (Aug 29, 2018)

Im smoking a 10lb packer in a MES 30", so I need to separate the flat and point for it to fit. Will this reduce the cooking time? Im trying to plan for 7pm saturday night, and I will want to rest it 1-2 hours. Any guess as to when I should put it in the smoker?


----------



## kruizer (Aug 29, 2018)

I use an estimate of 1 to 1.5 hours per pound. I can't say if it will shorten your cook time if it is split.


----------



## husker3in4 (Aug 29, 2018)

Would I use the total weight of 10lbs to estimate? or the split weight? (5 lbs flat etc)


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 29, 2018)

Splitting it should lower your cook time some. If you plan on 1.5 hrs rest, pulling it at about 5:30, I would still say start it around 6am. Monitor your temps closely, especially when you hit the stall. If your stall lasts too long and starts to make you nervous, there's nothing wrong with the good ol' Texas crutch! Also, what's your rest method? I find that if I reach my temp much earlier than I plan to, I can rest for as long as I need by wrapping in foil, then a layer or two of towels, and into a dry cooler. This has held within 10° of my temp for up to 3 hours for me before.
Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 29, 2018)

It will definitely shorten your cook time if you split the brisket up. I would estimate time on the split weights. That said, the thickness of the meat is more important than the weight in determining when it is done. Always go by internal temperature and never the time. If you're going to split the brisket up, covering with foil or butcher paper at about IT of 160 to 165 will help prevent loss of moisture in the flat. 

After saying all that, if I could fit the whole brisket in the smoker by trimming some off the end of the flat and sides, I would to that over splitting them up. You can smoke your trimmings separately and use for lots of things so they won't go to waste. But that's just me.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 29, 2018)

Any estimates would rely on smoker temp...  Without that, we are just guessing.. I did separate the point from the flat once.. It did get done sooner.. Good luck ..


----------



## husker3in4 (Aug 29, 2018)

I was planning on smoking at 250 in my MES, and I bought some butcher paper that I may end up using with your suggestion.  Smoking a 5lb (est) flat 250 and wrapping with butcher paper shouldnt take much more than 6 hrs would it?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 29, 2018)

Six to seven hours sounds about right at 250.


----------



## husker3in4 (Aug 29, 2018)

6-7 hours including the rest period of 1-2 hrs?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 29, 2018)

husker3in4 said:


> 6-7 hours including the rest period of 1-2 hrs?



Yes, including a rest period. This may raise a few eyebrows, but there is no culinary reason to let it rest for a couple hours. Many feel that allowing a large piece of meat to rest helps reduce the amount of liquid that "escapes" when you cut it. What really is happening when you rest the meat all foiled up in a cooler with towels and blankets is that it continues to cook from the carry over and is mostly just drying out. Additionally, letting the meat rest causes the bark to become softer. Unless you need to keep the meat warm for a while before serving, I say serve it right out of the smoker after a 15 to 20 minute rest uncovered. Try it...I wouldn't steer (yes, that's a pun) you wrong.


----------

